# Sceletium E-Juice



## Gonzilla

So I was visiting a friends store today and he had been given some testers from a company called NICO-E. The juices were mostly single fruit flavors with a high sweetener content and some ws23/koolada style cooling. One stood out a little than the others though. 

The label said PARTY VAPE and was accompanied by some power level bar type infographic telling the user what kid of high they would get. It reminded me of those bath salts type legal drugs they sell at the petrol station. 

Was quite confused, the friend said he had tried it and it was like a low dosage of weed in effect but not exactly pleasant. Had a look at the bottle to try and figure out what on earth they were putting in there and I saw it was Sceletium based.

Is this a thing I was just unaware of? My limited experience with Sceletium was a decade or more back in highschool when a friend got given a checkers packet full but we mixed it anyway. I'm having nightmares of a Carte Blanche exposé on the evils of vaping bath salts...


----------



## Hooked

Gonzilla said:


> So I was visiting a friends store today and he had been given some testers from a company called NICO-E. The juices were mostly single fruit flavors with a high sweetener content and some ws23/koolada style cooling. One stood out a little than the others though.
> 
> The label said PARTY VAPE and was accompanied by some power level bar type infographic telling the user what kid of high they would get. It reminded me of those bath salts type legal drugs they sell at the petrol station.
> 
> Was quite confused, the friend said he had tried it and it was like a low dosage of weed in effect but not exactly pleasant. Had a look at the bottle to try and figure out what on earth they were putting in there and I saw it was Sceletium based.
> 
> Is this a thing I was just unaware of? My limited experience with Sceletium was a decade or more back in highschool when a friend got given a checkers packet full but we mixed it anyway. I'm having nightmares of a Carte Blanche exposé on the evils of vaping bath salts...




Hi @Gonzilla, NICO-E is a brand of e-juice made by Avacarevape. It's an ordinary vape juice i.e. not with sceletium. Party Vape is something different. It's their '"recreational" juice. 




Sceletium is legal, so Party Vape is too. Just to set your mind at ease, Sceletium (but not in vape-juice form) is also available from Wellness Warehouse and Faithful-to-Nature.

I've tried Party Vape and I wasn't impressed. It's supposed to give one energy but it made me sleepy and zoned out for about 2 hours after I'd vaped it, but after that I did have more energy! I bought the Cherry flavour which is revolting, but a friend of mine vapes the Mint which is quite nice. 

https://www.avacarevape.com/product-category/recreational-vape-liquids/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

